# Cheap new tires?



## M. Night Shyamalan (Jun 5, 2018)

need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Continental Pure Contacts ,... America's tire. Consumer Reports buying Guide #1 rated. 

You owe me kid.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

What is affordable?

I am about to buy a set for $600 at Costco. $70 rebate plus free mount and balance. They are 80k mile tires. Discount tires out the door price is $900 with the certificates. 

My opinion is you don’t skimp on oil, tires, and brakes or at least buy mid priced.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


Very affordable.
No warranty though.
Just get a jack, some cinder blocks, secluded parking garage
?????
Profit/Winning.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Very affordable.
> No warranty though.
> Just get a jack, some cinder blocks, secluded parking garage
> ?????
> Profit/Winning.


Milk crates are lighter


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


Why would you want El Cheapo tires on a vehicle that you are relying on for your livelihood as an uber driver?

Cheap tires don't last very long, fail at much greater rate, and don't provide a very good ride. In the long run, you are better off buying quality


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Walmart. Free balancing and rotations included. I just have some Goodyear Viva 3's. It was $300 total for a set of 4 with the lifetime balancing and rotations.

Obviously not the best tire but it has been 15,000 miles so far and I don't have any complaints or problems. The warranty is for 60,000 miles I believe.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kumho tires. 

Don't go to a big place. 

Find the small tire shops.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

The best tires are less expensive in the long run.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> The best tires are less expensive in the long run.


Uber drivers don't think of the future, obviously.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

My last couple sets have both been Yoko Avid Ascend, good for 80-85k depending on size. Also rated highly for winter driving. Price isn't too bad and I got them at Tire Discounters so free rotations, which is a lot of free money on rotations considering how long they last.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Kumho tires.
> 
> Don't go to a big place.
> 
> Find the small tire shops.


I wuz scrolling through this thread hoping someone would suggest Kumho tyres. I gotta say YES, they've been great on my Merc people-movers, and when I ran a V8 Holden (Chevy) Caprice.

Of late, I've stuck with Pirelli Scorpion tyres for the Tesla, not cheap, I don't baby the car but still get 40,000kms + on great performance tyres.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I got a set of Goodyear Comfortred's for $120 each at Goodyear. I used the Goodyear credit card and got $160 rebate and 6 months no interest. Free tire rotations too. 80k tread life.

Pay attention to the terms of the tread warranty. They require regular rotations etc.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Costco is cheap and will rotate and fix leaks for free. the wait sucks.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I wuz scrolling through this thread hoping someone would suggest Kumho tyres. I gotta say YES, they've been great on my Merc people-movers, and when I ran a V8 Holden (Chevy) Caprice.
> 
> Of late, I've stuck with Pirelli Scorpion tyres for the Tesla, not cheap, I don't baby the car but still get 40,000kms + on great performance tyres.


Tell me you're not doing Uber...

In a Tesla...8>O

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I got BF Goodrich with 70k mile tread life and very happy. Five months in and many miles and they still look brand new. Just don't buy any Japanese tires that are cheap. I had 20 inch wheels on my Taurus and payed only 500 four tires.....the problem was, every six months they were almost wore down to state minimum inspection.

Tires have good grip and ride is quiet, smooth. Trust me, stick to name brand good rubber and not anything Chinese if your going for the real cheap.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I get tires that have a second life...

Used BF Goodrich tire $50...

I get 25000 out of them...

A good tire is a good tire...

Need to know how to spot a good tire...

Or have a great tire guy...8>)

Rakos


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber drivers don't think of the future, obviously.


Most of us think about getting thru the week.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Set of four compact car tires bought Walamrt.com then installed can run $300.00, cheap!


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

My wife works at Walmart. I love using my discount card for tires and oil changes


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

possibledriver said:


> My wife works at Walmart. I love using my discount card for tires and oil changes


Price is cheap, but those lube techs are sketchy.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

We always have it done in her store . She knows the lube guys and when to have it done when the good ones are working .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

possibledriver said:


> We always have it done in her store . She knows the lube guys and when to have it done when the good ones are working .


Which store?


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Signal Mtn Rd


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

possibledriver said:


> Signal Mtn Rd


I worked there seven years ago. There are pretty good in TLE.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah they are


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Rakos said:


> Tell me you're not doing Uber...
> 
> In a Tesla...8>O
> 
> ...


Here in Ozstralia, UBER LUX/ SUV is $4.50 per kilometre (0nly .62 of a mile) Black is $2.90 per km. Select $2.19 p/km, useful on the way home.

It's Great once I've completed regular client transfers or I need to be kept out of Cafes and clubs whilst waiting for a pre-booking


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

I always get my tires at Costco. They alternate between having Michelin's and Bridgestone's on sale. Never at the same time. But it's always $70 off for the set of 4. With tax and everything, it's usually in the $350 range for me. Seem to last about 4 years with regular driving. Driving for a living would probably be half that.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Price is cheap, but those lube techs are sketchy.


Yes you have to check them. Watch them carefully if you have nice rims. When they finish and put it outside, take out your own torque wrench and check the torque on the lugs to make sure it is right.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Yes you have to check them. Watch them carefully if you have nice rims. When they finish and put it outside, take out your own torque wrench and check the torque on the lugs to make sure it is right.


That's what a good 4way spinner is for...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


Round ones.
.



I_Like_Spam said:


> In the long run, you are better off buying quality


That sounds like, "In the long run you are better off marrying chastity."
.



Rakos said:


> Tell me you're not doing Uber...
> 
> In a Tesla...8>O
> 
> ...


I don't think Sydney Uber would mind me re-posting a day's work * from here *


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


SimpleTire.com
Absolute best pricing. 
Intstall, balance, rotation are on you.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Set of four compact car tires bought Walamrt.com then installed can run $300.00, cheap!


Got my tires for $160 (set of four)
SimpleTire.com


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Kumho tires.
> 
> Don't go to a big place.
> 
> Find the small tire shops.


The place where the vatos are playing dice out back?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

http://www.bestusedtires.com

Pretend they are new...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> The place where the vatos are playing dice out back?


Don't wonder to the back while you're waiting.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Saltyoldman said:


> The place where the vatos are playing dice out back?


The vatos work harder than the ******** at tire shops do


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> What is affordable?
> 
> I am about to buy a set for $600 at Costco. $70 rebate plus free mount and balance. They are 80k mile tires. Discount tires out the door price is $900 with the certificates.
> 
> My opinion is you don't skimp on oil, tires, and brakes or at least buy mid priced.


 You need at least an 80,000 mile warranty as you will burn through that in just about 1 year of full time driving!


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

You can buy:

Cheap Underwear
Cheap Toilet paper
Cheap Shoes
...etc.
Don't buy cheap Tires or even used ones.
My 2 Cents.

I got mine at Allen Tire, great Shop, they have been around for many years.
Good Warranty, free balancing every 5K miles.
Free fixing Flats.
Road hazard Insurance.
Mine were around $800 total.
(305/50/22)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> You can buy:
> 
> Cheap Toilet paper


Thanks, but I'd rather not get shit on my hands


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks, but I'd rather not get shit on my hands


Cheap baby wipes then.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


 I always go to America's Tire (not the depot). Their warranties and prices are pretty fair.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Do you have a mainstream car, the kinda that other car rental places have? If so, rent one that has newer tires, and swap them. I had a friend that used to do that back in the days with his Ford Escort, tires, batteries, rims, spare tire, you name it, he will swap his old with the newer. The $25 or so rental will give him 4 newer tires and spares. As far as I know, he never got caught. Good luck, but yes, you should never skimp on the item that provides you money.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

cumonohito said:


> Do you have a mainstream car, the kinda that other car rental places have? If so, rent one that has newer tires, and swap them. I had a friend that used to do that back in the days with his Ford Escort, tires, batteries, rims, spare tire, you name it, he will swap his old with the newer. The $25 or so rental will give him 4 newer tires and spares. As far as I know, he never got caught. Good luck, but yes, you should never skimp on the item that provides you money.


So, basically, your friend was a thief, and you advocate this behavior... GTK


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> So, basically, your friend was a thief, and you advocate this behavior... GTK


I know, but no, I did not advocated for this behavior, as I kept saying to him that he has no idea on the type of "care/treatment" those parts had. Not all renters take good care of the items, besides there's no warranty involved. My friend is a cheap person, my comment was more towards OP looking to skimp out on tires, so I offered an alternative, I guess not all got to see the humor of my thread.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


Always check tirerack.com for compari g tire traits and user reviews.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Go to the Tire Rack website and read the real world reviews. Then order from them (no tax, minimal delivery fee) and have a local mom & pop mechanic install them.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Michelin’s at Discount Tire. Free balance and rotation every 6000 miles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What speed rating you looking for ?
S - W ?

Sams has good deal on Pirellis H rated .good for 130 m.p.h.
$80.00 instant rebate.
1/2 the price of Michellin.
Better consumer ratings.

Replaced some z rated tires( dont plan on going over 140 mph often)
Had good deal when i went. $80.00 pirelli rebate PLUS additional $60.00 rebate.
Got sets for 2 cars.

Sams SHREDS tire rack
But the available selection is more limited.

With business membership you get 7-10 installation not available to public.
No waiting.
Mom & pop going to charge for balance & install.
If sams rips a tire putting it on rim
They get a new one off the rack.

Mom & pop rips it.
You PAY for another tire
And WAIT for it to come in.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Talk to your local shop.

My shop was happy to work with me. I ordered the tires from the internet (tirerack), had them shipped to the shop, the shop mounted and all was well.

It was easier for them and cheaper for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Now if youre Really cheap.
And not in a rush.
Check police auctions.
Especially you guys in Cal.
1 tire needs a plug
They take the Entire set off.
Replace.
You might buy 4 Nice Goodyear Eagle R.S. for $40.00 with only 1 needing a plug.
Also, when they purchase new cars
They sell brand new back Seats SUV & cars.
Often dump the factory rims & tires if it wasnt a package car.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


Thank you for this thread.

I'm currently praying for a miracle, as I just can't afford new tires.

Everywhere I go, my tires just keep slipping, and I know it's time. Sometimes I exit a freeway off-ramp and think, "Am I gonna be able to stop?"

I am living proof that if someone earns less than minimum-wage, they will skip out on maintenance because they just can't afford it.

And I feel horrible because I don't want to indanger my life or the life of a passenger, but that's where it's at.

I try and drive slow and take the streets whereever possible, but I don't dictate the future, and I'd hate to wrap my car around a telephone poll.

Good thing Uber and Lyft only require an inspection once a year.

Ever notice when that year mark approaches, you suddenly have a good week financially? It's as if they pull you out of line and say, "Our records show it's been 50,000 miles. Use this extra few hundred bucks and buy tires, and nothing else."

But that year mark is another 6 months away for me. They mechanic said they had a 50K mike warranty, but they wore a lot quicker than anticipated.

In all fairness, Los Angeles has a lot of traffic, and the roads leave a lot to be desired.

*shakes head*


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You might buy 4 Nice Goodyear Eagle R.S. for $40.00 with only 1 needing a plug.


Check the ratings on those. I had a set of RS tires on a car and they were quiet, and grippy, as long as it was warm and dry outside. Horrible wet traction, and almost useless on snow.



Trump Economics said:


> Thank you for this thread.
> 
> I'm currently praying for a miracle, as I just can't afford new tires.
> 
> ...


Try a salvage yard. You can get tires with plenty of life left on them for cheap. Better than risking your life, your passengers, and those around you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cop cars have goodyear rs90%
Theyre " sticky " tires.
Good traction
Lousy wear.
Higher traction Equals shorter life lower fuel economy.
Green tires are high Carbon black. Long wear. Spin easier when wet. Save gas.
I like low road noise tires.
So tread pattern & reviews are important to me. I drive 80mph on grooved concrete in South Louisiana. Rains often in summer. Midsize economy car 38 mpg hwy. Light on sound insulation.
So with 5 people in car & trunk full of luggage . . . the Right tire is important.

Sidewall ply count is important to me. Due to loads & speed. I run max inflation to maximize fuel.
Tires like viva 2& 3s have weak sidewall.
Goodyear has been plagued with sidewall blow outs and egg defects in recent years.
Michellins from Mexico wear too quickly and are too expensive. korean tires are too noisy. Chineese tires are for kamikazes. " Maypops" cause Chineese tires May Pop anytime.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Check the ratings on those. I had a set of RS tires on a car and they were quiet, and grippy, as long as it was warm and dry outside. Horrible wet traction, and almost useless on snow.
> 
> Try a salvage yard. You can get tires with plenty of life left on them for cheap. Better than risking your life, your passengers, and those around you.


Thank you, I will.

And to every passenger that rides in my car (moving forward), I'm sorry.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


Goodyear Assurance. Best in value and quality!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I ended up going with Kumho tires from simpletire.com. I ended up $386 and they are being shipped to a shop right by me. Mounting and balancing is gonna run about $60.

75k mile tire and the original tire that came on my car. I was set on a 85K Bridgestone tire, but after reading the Kumho reviews on multiple sites, I was convinced. 

Next up is brakes....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thing is. If you do a Lot of airport runs
You are running your vehicle at Max. Capacity. Full cabin. Full trunk.
So tires, brakes, suspension are Very important.
Cars handle Differently with 1 guy going to work
And 5 adults and a full trunk.
They Wear Differently also.
The more weight
The greater the stopping distance.
So . . .the Equipment needs to be up to specs.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Thank you for this thread.
> 
> I'm currently praying for a miracle, as I just can't afford new tires.
> 
> ...


I always go with the best tire I can afford. Find the different sizes that will fit on your rims and car. Look at prices and what you want in a tire. Read up on reviews for that tire on Tire Rack, Amazon, Simple Tire, etc. I last purchased a nice set of Kumhos for a great price, under $400 out the door. Other times, I've bought 2nd hand tires for cheap. Go to a local mom & pop place and see what kind of deal they can work with you. Make sure to get their out-the-door price (includes mounting, TPMS, stems, etc.)

It can't hurt to tell them you're a rideshare driver and you're active on these forums, Yelp, etc. It's not going to get you any special deal, but I figure knowing that, they'll see you as a higher mileage driver (for repeat business ) and they'll be less likely to rip you off, unless they just don't give a crap.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve_TX said:


> I always go with the best tire I can afford. Find the different sizes that will fit on your rims and car. Look at prices and what you want in a tire. Read up on reviews for that tire on Tire Rack, Amazon, Simple Tire, etc. I last purchased a nice set of Kumhos for a great price, under $400 out the door. Other times, I've bought 2nd hand tires for cheap. Go to a local mom & pop place and see what kind of deal they can work with you. Make sure to get their out-the-door price (includes mounting, TPMS, stems, etc.)
> 
> It can't hurt to tell them you're a rideshare driver and you're active on these forums, Yelp, etc. It's not going to get you any special deal, but I figure knowing that, they'll see you as a higher mileage driver (for repeat business ) and they'll be less likely to rip you off, unless they just don't give a crap.


Thanks, the ones I have now are called Presa, PSA S1, I believe; 215/45ZR17 91 W. They were $500 installed at American Tire Depot. I got them like 40,000 miles ago. Hopefully I get another 10,000 out of them, they just keep slipping. But even at $400 to $500 for new tires, I'm probably just gonna go to the salvage yard. I don't have $400 dollars. Appreciate all of the advice in this thread.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The problem therein
Is steel belted Radials
Like to spin in one direction.
Spinning them backwards
Stresses the steel belts
Causes catastrophic failure.
Remember the Firestone Debacle years ago ? Caused by rusted steel belts stored in humid non climate controlled conditions. I saw Many flipped S.U.V. ' s on interstate back then.
Note the rotation patterns for Modern tires. Bias ply fiber chord tires of the 70' s could spin in any direction.
Steel Belted Radials can not.

Only buy used tires with a paint marker arrow on the sidewall.
A good tire shop will mark with yellow or white marker an arrow indicating tire rotation direction.
( if the arrow is pointing to a circle, avoid it. That is a defect)

No point in dying from something so simple.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> You need at least an 80,000 mile warranty as you will burn through that in just about 1 year of full time driving!


Geez! I thought 78,000kms was a big number in a year!



cumonohito said:


> Do you have a mainstream car, the kinda that other car rental places have? If so, rent one that has newer tires, and swap them. I had a friend that used to do that back in the days with his Ford Escort, tires, batteries, rims, spare tire, you name it, he will swap his old with the newer. The $25 or so rental will give him 4 newer tires and spares. As far as I know, he never got caught. Good luck, but yes, you should never skimp on the item that provides you money.


I used to know a Cabbie in the 80s who had a mate with a hoist and pit in his garage. Pay him professional rates to help him swap whole rear axle assemblies when the diff got noisy, transmissions and rotors off new rentals he'd take out over a weekend.

I dunno how he could sleep with himself.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've stuck with Pirelli Scorpion tyres for the Tesla, not cheap, I don't baby the car but still get 40,000kms + on great performance tyres.


This is what is OEM on Enclave 900-1000 out the door ...love'em


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Got Pirelli on 3 of my 7 vehicles.
2 S.U.V.'s have Goodyear Wranglers.
I dont like them but they are new and came with the vehicles.

We can get the Caprice Holden here.
Used for a cheap price. Was imported for Police only.popping up at auctions.
Pontiac had imported it as a G-8 G.T.O. for the general public.
Chevy discontinued distribution in 2017.
360h.p. 6.0 L/408 h.p. 6.2 L stock
$5,000.00 U.S. ballpark.
Good H.P. on a budget.
Basically a Corvette engine in a plain wrapper with good suspension hiding behind a chevy bow tie. A poor mans Cadillac CTS-V.
The surplus v- 8 Dodge Hemis are coming available too.370 h.p.
Might buy surplus holden. Supercharge it. Twin turbo. Nitrous.
Just for 1 Last Hurahhh
Before i get too old to handle it.
Should be good for 600-800 h.p.
Maybe low 10's @ 145mph in 1/4 mile.


----------



## ILOVEUBERDOYOU? (Jun 24, 2018)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


Order them online and send them to a shop you know.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Continental Pure Contacts ,... America's tire. Consumer Reports buying Guide #1 rated.
> 
> You owe me kid.












Is only one han soloz!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Got Pirelli on 3 of my 7 vehicles.
> 2 S.U.V.'s have Goodyear Wranglers.
> I dont like them but they are new and came with the vehicles.
> 
> ...


Yes those Caprices make an excellent base car to build a real weapon. The chassis setup on such a big car is incredibly balanced. That Chevy Motor from standard to fully blown is awesome.

Here is a small example of the Car's inherent stability, displayed by some crazy Arabs. Have a look at some of the other Saudi drifting vids where it all goes wrong, bodies flying out of cars, spectators taken out like skittles. And there is no fear of retribution - it's just a short cut to Allah.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Too cheap?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

So Continentals, Goodyears, Michelins, Kumhos, Yokohamas, Pirellis, Bridgestones, BFGoodrich..........
And go to mom&pop, major chain, Costco, Walmart, Tirerack, Americas Tire, Discount tire.............
And buy them new, or used, or hell, just steal them............
Ok, got it. Sure glad this featured thread took all the guesswork out of it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

O did Costco a few months ago. 4 brand new Michelin for $410 installed. They were doing $70 off and $0.01 installation. 80,000 mile warranty and free lifetime balancing and rotation

They have the same deal with Bridgestone now.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

In the rideshare gig I have found i replace my tires every year regardless of how good 1 is compared to another.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Craigslist.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Tires are one of the most important things on your vehicle. You have crap tires the traction is going to suck you're more likely she get into an accident that can otherwise have been avoided. If you're tight on cash, try Amazon. They are new and of decent quality. You can even find a place to install them on there. Good luck.



cumonohito said:


> Do you have a mainstream car, the kinda that other car rental places have? If so, rent one that has newer tires, and swap them. I had a friend that used to do that back in the days with his Ford Escort, tires, batteries, rims, spare tire, you name it, he will swap his old with the newer. The $25 or so rental will give him 4 newer tires and spares. As far as I know, he never got caught. Good luck, but yes, you should never skimp on the item that provides you money.


That's the kind of person that goes out to a nice restaurant, has a good meal, then puts a roach on his plate. We are the company we keep. Hopefully this clown doesn't hang out with you on a regular basis.


----------



## goodmania (Mar 3, 2018)

get a michelin for your safety.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Amazon has a deal now with Sears auto where you can get tires shipped to a Sears and Sears will install them.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I used to get tires and tools at Sears.... but they left this market some time ago.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tysmith95 said:


> Amazon has a deal now with Sears auto where you can get tires shipped to a Sears and Sears will install them.


Amazon is going to own most of retail someday.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Make sure you get Low Rolling Resist (LRR) tires. They will give you better fuel economy and save you money in the long run.

Hankook Kinergy PT is a good deal right now. And make room in your apartment for your winter tires, or leave them at your folks'. Be sure to change to winter tires come Dec. if you live in temperate climes.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Wal-Mart just got 4 new tire for prius paid 244 installed.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the Sumitomo HTR A/S P02. Good performance in all weather, 65k warranty, dirt cheap, and not made in China. I got a set of 4 installed for $400 with road hazard insurance from a place I won't have to wait a week to use it if I need it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Cooper tires are made in the U.S. 
They are inexpensive and come with a decent warranty.

If you are just driving Uber, they are all you need.

I just bought a set for $60 each. 
My last set lasted 65,000 miles on a 50k warranty.



1.5xorbust said:


> Michelin's at Discount Tire. Free balance and rotation every 6000 miles.


Michelin's cost a lot for a tire that doesn't warranty their sidewall.

There are better deals.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

What does a warranty on sidewalls mean? Federal law proscribed ANY sidewall repairs. Lawsuits expanded that to where even a suspicion of sidewall damage will prevent a shop from fixing a flat - even if the flat is from a nail in the middle of the tread.

You only get to call the tune if you pay the piper The OP wants cheap, his options are limited to that. He's not an engineer, and they won't design a tire for him.

What is "low rolling resistance?" It sure doesn't mean great traction, long life, or economy!

Design is a trade-off. For "cheap" tires you'll get Chinese tires with cheap rebber, questionable quality control, and a meaningless warranty - but which might actually grip the road really well.

Warranties? Even the best are meaningless. Tire warranties are based on the LIST price, and you'll pay a much lower price. Make a warranty claim, and you'd wind up owing them money. Your warranty is effectively expired the moment you walk out the door.

Easy driving = long tire life. I routinely have tires last well past their "expected" life. My last set was rated 40K, and I got 93K from them.

"No warranty" tires might be better. My current tires are dedicated snow tires. Such tires have no warranty, yet give awesome traction. Good traction + performance brakes = Cutting your braking distance by 1/3. Beats the heck of saving "good" tires from a wrecked car.


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

Best way to save money on tires is to go one recommended size up. Getting the tires it came with from the factory is always higher. The car manufacturers affect the supply and demand for OEM tires when they buy in bulk, jacking the price up higher. Name isn't always synonymous with quality. Just because it doesn't say Firestone or Good Year, doesn't mean its a crap tire. Riken, and GT Radial can do the job too. I had some brand on a truck I had in '05. They were a private label brand from Hercules Tire. They got me through the snow and rain, no problem.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> What does a warranty on sidewalls mean? Federal law proscribed ANY sidewall repairs. Lawsuits expanded that to where even a suspicion of sidewall damage will prevent a shop from fixing a flat - even if the flat is from a nail in the middle of the tread.
> 
> You only get to call the tune if you pay the piper The OP wants cheap, his options are limited to that. He's not an engineer, and they won't design a tire for him.
> 
> ...


Just what I posted. Other major brands will replace a tire with sidewall damage. Not Michelin.
Personally I don't want to pay premium prices for a Michelin when I can get a domestic premium tire that will be replaced if there is sidewall damage.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> What does a warranty on sidewalls mean? Federal law proscribed ANY sidewall repairs. Lawsuits expanded that to where even a suspicion of sidewall damage will prevent a shop from fixing a flat - even if the flat is from a nail in the middle of the tread.
> 
> You only get to call the tune if you pay the piper The OP wants cheap, his options are limited to that. He's not an engineer, and they won't design a tire for him.
> 
> ...


Some of this is just common knowledge told like a real authoritarian. Some is just nonsense. The OP can buy an comparatively inexpensive American made Cooper tire that is engineered for this drivers needs. All tires are a product of extensive engineering. Select the proper tire type, internal construction, load rating, speed rating, tread wear, traction, and temp resistance for the needs of a TNC driver. The local tire god at the tire store will assist the buyer in making the proper decision. Personally I recommend Discount Tire.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

tirerack.com


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Am I being told that tire shops will replace a tire with a sidewall puncture or run flat damage for free? Sign me up!

As for the "select upon ... " advice, well, we're ALL TNC drivers here. Our requirements are the same. Care to tell us what load rating, etc. to specify?

Naturally, I haven't seen the post that says "look at the sticker in your door to see what the manufacturer specifies." Are we to believe that us simple drivers know better than the folks who designed the car? Sure, let's replace "extensive engineering" with an internet forum!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

When I buy a tire, I pay Discount Tire a little extra for road hazard coverage and have never regretted it.

Christine


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Am I being told that tire shops will replace a tire with a sidewall puncture or run flat damage for free? Sign me up!
> 
> As for the "select upon ... " advice, well, we're ALL TNC drivers here. Our requirements are the same. Care to tell us what load rating, etc. to specify?
> 
> Naturally, I haven't seen the post that says "look at the sticker in your door to see what the manufacturer specifies." Are we to believe that us simple drivers know better than the folks who designed the car? Sure, let's replace "extensive engineering" with an internet forum!


What the is your agenda? Spouting nonsense here to sound like you know about tires?

The requirements are obvious for a TNC driver. Typical passenger car tires are not that complicated.

The OP wanted good inexpensive tires, and he got some good answers. None of those good answers came from you.

It sounds like you have never bought or used tires. 
Read the what the mfg covers before you purchase tires, and yes, if a sidewall is damaged by a road hazard, and that damage is covered in the warranty, the tire will be replaced.



Christinebitg said:


> When I buy a tire, I pay Discount Tire a little extra for road hazard coverage and have never regretted it.
> 
> Christine


That is the smart thing to do. 
I find Discount Tire to be one of the best in SoCal. 
Always helpful, knowledgeable tire gods. Fast service and a great range of products of various prices.
You can't go wrong shopping for tires at Discount Tire.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Rock in, time for you to can the personal attacks (Never bought tires? Please ...). Time to put up or shut up.

You are the one who lusted all that technobabble about construction and ratings. If our requirements are so obvious, just tell us what specifications are appropriate.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Rock in, time for you to can the personal attacks (Never bought tires? Please ...). Time to put up or shut up.
> 
> You are the one who lusted all that technobabble about construction and ratings. If our requirements are so obvious, just tell us what specifications are appropriate.


OK here is the put up. I read your former posts and you are completely full of it.
You said you modified your breaks to drive for Uber.... Total BS. No one needs to modify their breaks on a modern car to drive for Uber.
You make a lot of mechanical noises, but they are all just that. Noise.
Go back and read your former posts. If you are not embarrassed, you should be. The general response to your posts is to ignore you.

No one spends money on unnecessary modifications to drive for Uber. No one.

Do I think you are female. No I do not.
Do I think you are a wanna be driver?
No I don't even believe that from your past posts.

I do think you are a faker dude playing girl in this forum.

Why are you using Chelsea Handler's photo faker boy?

https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...zfuJfcAhXjOn0KHcZTCDUQsw4IOQ&biw=1440&bih=805

This guy is a fake.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Gee, I see there's plenty of vitriol in your arsenal - but not a word regarding those obvious parameters.

Empty barrels make the most noise.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Gee, I see there's plenty of vitriol in your arsenal - but not a word regarding those obvious parameters.
> 
> Empty barrels make the most noise.


Why are you using Chelsea Handler's photo?
Why the fake posts?
Why?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Why are you using Chelsea Handler's photo?
> Why the fake posts?
> Why?


Paid Uber troll or employee, my good friend. Nothing to see here!

Ask it where it lives or what city it drives in. You won't get an answer. Clown sh*t! Lmao!



Karen Stein said:


> Empty barrels make the most noise.




A hit dog will always holler.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

remember, spending more on tires doesn't directly correlate better tires. the best set of tires my last two long held vehicles (11yr each) were also the least expensive. so many 'why cheap out on something you depend on your livelihood' comments, and my answer would be putting $700 unnecessarily (un)spent money back into your pocket is a great reason.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Thanks, the ones I have now are called Presa, PSA S1, I believe; 215/45ZR17 91 W. They were $500 installed at American Tire Depot. I got them like 40,000 miles ago. Hopefully I get another 10,000 out of them, they just keep slipping. But even at $400 to $500 for new tires, I'm probably just gonna go to the salvage yard. I don't have $400 dollars. Appreciate all of the advice in this thread.


ZR rated, that's your problem. That is a 149+MPH speed rating. High performance tires don't last nearly as long. What kind of vehicle?

Do some research at tirerack.com and some shopping around at different web sites and see what the reviews say. Then you will know what you want and if you can't find it at a salvage yard, you might find some good deals through Tirerack, Discount Tire, Sams/Walmart, Costco, etc. You should be able to find some relatively inexpensive tires with a 60K, 70K, or 80K mileage warranty.

If you absolutely can't afford 4, you can replace 2 at a time.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

AllGold said:


> If you absolutely can't afford 4, you can replace 2 at a time.


Some tire shops will not replace two tires at a time.

Walmart would not even mount my snow tires because they were slightly larger than the front tires.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

True, some won't do only 2 at a time. But there are plenty of shops that will. And I think just about any shop will do 2 if they're the same size.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Gilby said:


> Some tire shops will not replace two tires at a time.
> 
> Walmart would not even mount my snow tires because they were slightly larger than the front tires.


Walmart will only mount exact replacements for any auto part.
I wanted a battery with more capacity. It was the same size and shape and fit fine. 
Walmart would not install it. I had to do it in the parking lot so I didn't have to make two trips to return the core.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Thank you for this thread.
> 
> I'm currently praying for a miracle, as I just can't afford new tires.
> 
> ...


Tire warranty doesn't mean a lot. It is prorated so after 4 years of running you might get 20% credit towards new tires. I've never used it, and after 4 years there is usually a better recommended tire on the market.

Road hazard warranty is the best because a lot of punctures can't be repaired these days.



RockinEZ said:


> Just what I posted. Other major brands will replace a tire with sidewall damage. Not Michelin.
> Personally I don't want to pay premium prices for a Michelin when I can get a domestic premium tire that will be replaced if there is sidewall damage.


Usually damage is covered by road hazard, not the mileage warranty. That is if you buy the road hazard coverage. There are a lot of damages that can't be repaired. Essentially it has to be something like a nail that went straight in the flat part of the tire and is a small puncture. Bigger tears compromise the belting of the tires since a lot of the steel gets cut and they can't repair.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


Westlake tires, got them from Discount tires,online, love em, A rated traction,H rated speed, A rated Temp, if you buy 4 at 1 times, you also get a bowl of rice, and 1 egg noodle,jmo



touberornottouber said:


> Walmart. Free balancing and rotations included. I just have some Goodyear Viva 3's. It was $300 total for a set of 4 with the lifetime balancing and rotations.
> 
> Obviously not the best tire but it has been 15,000 miles so far and I don't have any complaints or problems. The warranty is for 60,000 miles I believe.


I've had Viva's good tires-jmo



#professoruber said:


> I ended up going with Kumho tires from simpletire.com. I ended up $386 and they are being shipped to a shop right by me. Mounting and balancing is gonna run about $60.
> 
> 75k mile tire and the original tire that came on my car. I was set on a 85K Bridgestone tire, but after reading the Kumho reviews on multiple sites, I was convinced.
> 
> Next up is brakes....


i've had Kuhmo T 11's great tires especially in the rain,jmo


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

M. Night Shyamalan said:


> need some new tires which are affordable and come with a warranty. Any recommendations?


Firestone usually have deals buy 3 get 4th one for free.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Bought about my last 8 sets of tires at America's Tires. Had Michelins that wore out before their rated mileage, and they credited me $37/tire toward new Continentals. I just replaced two of those. One tire had 2/32 of tread and 2 screws in it. They gave me a new tire for free. The other tire was at 3/32 remaining, and they gave me a $30 credit. So I replaced 2 tires that had 60K miles on them for $120, including new warrantees and lifetime balance/rotation. Only had great experiences at America's tires.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

TeleSki said:


> Bought about my last 8 sets of tires at America's Tires. Had Michelins that wore out before their rated mileage, and they credited me $37/tire toward new Continentals. I just replaced two of those. One tire had 2/32 of tread and 2 screws in it. They gave me a new tire for free. The other tire was at 3/32 remaining, and they gave me a $30 credit. So I replaced 2 tires that had 60K miles on them for $120, including new warrantees and lifetime balance/rotation. Only had great experiences at America's tires.


I shop at Chinese Tires, a fast growing chain,jmo


----------

